# Aristocraft Aluminum track



## borderline (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello all;

I gave up on my railroad dream about a year ago when the price of track went thru the roof. I was just looking around for the heck of it and noticed that Aristocraft is producing aluminum track again. I am/will be running battery/RC only in an area with no trafic (raised flower bed).

Any reports on the quality of the new track?
What is the radius of the turnout?

I notice that St. Aubins only has the flex track but it seems that other on-line supplieres have the other stuff. Is all on the other product (mainly switches) really avaible?

This may be my way back into the hobby.

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Chuck, It would appear that Aristocraft has only flex rail in stock at this time...via their web instock page..*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The wide switch is 10ft diameter. 

Aluminum is softer and less conductive than brass or stainless. Less expensive too. Sounds like it should suit your situation.


----------



## borderline (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Nicholas, I was looking at the other dealers with hopeful eyes I guess. Now that I look again, they say pre-order.

Does anyone know when the turn-outs and crossings are supposed to be available?

Thanks again
Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck 

This is Aristo Craft you're talking about. Additional Aluminum track will be available only after enough dealers place large orders for it. Just look at all the other stuff in their catalog that they have promised for years yet never delivered. Now with the economy in the chitter, there is even less reason to think A/C will order anything soon. JMHO 

Randy


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been using a more to-scale rail height Aluminum rail since virtually day one on the CCRy, not one bit of it from Polk. 
Electrically, it conducts better than brass, except it oxidizes, the oxidation of which is not as good in the conductivity department. 
I have never used a rail bender. 
I prefer the way aluminum (especially 215 and 250) follows the contours of the ground without kinking at the joiners. 

FWIW, I have zero (as in "0") power connections to my aluminum, use slip joiners except for bridges and one 4" section, so no clamps to buy. 
No bonds, jumpers or feeders. 

Makes life simpler.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I just found out from a freind that USA trains is having a big sale on there track till the 30th of june, may be worth investagating as you maybe able to get the same amount in brass track for what the alum aristo costs....*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Found out today that AC will not be getting any track in till Jan. Especially SS. There story is can not get the factory to do as they are full of orders for other items. Ya right. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who said that about the track, that's nuts. 

Greg


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I too am hoping to build a new outdoor line that will utilize battery power and so am also interested in the cheapest per foot deal on track.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well if your lookin for cheep, i have a club member thats moving to FL and selling everything including 2000 ft of brass track at 2.00 a ft plus shipping. it in great shape and has been on his layout for 6 years. also has a lot of switchs and cross overs and ect. PM me if interested i will give you his email


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

SwitchCrafters in Oregon appears to have good prices and availability. 


Phillip


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

With Aristo being ALMOST the only manufacturer of SS track if they don't SUPPLY any, then DEMAND for it will go up and thus the prices can remain higher. Well to a point anyway. Look elsewhere for you track adn you may be happier with the pricing and avaiability in the long run. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo's in-stock list shows quite a bit of Brass and Stainless on hand. Aluminum rail, 4ft curves and flex track are also listed.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Switchcrafter at the time I purchased, was the least expensive brand aluminum and it came in 6' length, which, IMO, would be better than shorter sections


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

jeeze, did you look at the prices on the in stock list mailed today? $58 for a smoke unit? They were $28 not too long ago. How many times a year do the prices go up on parts? 

http://www.aristocraft.com/instock/instock.pdf

Also, it will be 6 months before the right hand SS WR switches come in... also I think they were out of 10' diameter... hmm.... yes the list shows a lot of stuff that no one bought, and out of the most popular stuff... 

Regards, Greg


----------

